# I admit to liking anime even to this day



## Fruitythebeetle (Feb 5, 2019)

despite me ragging on the medium, i still do enjoy anime sometimes but i always had a feeling that certain groups of people might call me a weeb for enjoying them. the..anime communitiy's rep doesn't help with that. but why does a furry such as myself, enjoy a medium where the vast majority of main characters are "boring" humans playing freaking card games or high powered flashy fights? cuz it's a massive guilty pleasure of mine  although i'm picky with what i like.

again this sounds dumb as all hell considering there's a sticky thread above me caled "furry anime", so there's that.


----------



## luffy (Feb 5, 2019)

anime is dope

also... furry vs weeb public perception... I think you'll be ok.


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 5, 2019)

I enjoy certain anime. In fact I think it is time to break out the cowboy bebop again.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 5, 2019)

There's nothing wrong with liking anime and manga. People that dislike it usually haven't even watched it.

Just enjoy the things you like without worrying about people's opinion.

Like this guy


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 5, 2019)

Anime is good
This thread is silly
I'd even go so far as to say that the anime community is leaps and bounds better than the furry community

Also:
Battlechili's Profile - MyAnimeList.net


----------



## Pogo (Feb 5, 2019)

Anime is rad but not every show is gold. 
:3


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 5, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Like this guy
> View attachment 53784


I mean, he's Joseph Joestar, he's basically walking anime


----------



## Baalf (Feb 6, 2019)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> a medium where the vast majority of main characters are "boring" humans



I know I give a lot of media flak for portraying the human race as one giant Mary Sue, but honestly, I've noticed that Japanese media is usually even worse at this then media in the states.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm also sort of picky with what I like, though I have pretty big Crunchyroll and Funimation queues glaring at me lol. When I watch I like to binge! I have about four shelves dedicated to anime merch (books, CDs, BluRays) as well as figures scattered about the living room.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 8, 2019)

Back in the day I was a big anime fan. I would purposely watch anime subbed only and tried to learn Japanese (ugh I’m cringing thinking about it XD ). I later got weirded out by the community and left. I still enjoy shows like Attack on Titan or One Punch Man but not much else. It’s okay to have a guilty pleasure. Just don’t get too into it.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Feb 8, 2019)

I just find it funny that two "niche" communities are more or less at odds with each other and I'm in both, though I'm definitely more into anime (I'm really only here since I love character art haha).


----------



## Arvid (Mar 31, 2019)

I used to watch Anime. Before I began watching it, I hated it(But I still watched Pokemon for some reason even though that it's an Anime too). Then my Friends got me into it and thus' I began with Ace Attorney. It was pretty good but I only made it to about Episode 5 and then I stopped watching Anime entirely(Even Pokemon). I'm pretty much now on the 'I hate Anime' Bandwagon again,


----------



## Italo Fox (Mar 31, 2019)

I have a love-hate relationship with anime myself.

I tend to prefer some of the more mature ones like Berserk, Hellsing, Stand Alone Complex, etc. but I feel like for every 1 of these anime, there's 4 more anime featuring slice of life lolis or some OP kid character in a fantasy world.

I don't really like Naruto, One Piece, and so forth so if I wanted something a bit kid friendly, that when my preference to western toons come in, like Adventure Time or Harvey Beaks.


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm into manga & anime as well at the age of nearly 40. There's nothing wrong with that - under contrary . It's a LARGE sincere part of Japanese society and social culture.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 18, 2019)

So anime fans on the East and West coasts of the US have WILDLY different experiences. East Coast anime fans have filthy comic shops with questionable patrons, and anime is very much looked down upon or misunderstood by the general public. West Coast anime fans have much cleaner comic shops, and because there are people who are FROM Japan and other Asian countries, the quality control is spectacular.
I grew up out East and moved to the West. We took any anime we got as kids, regardless of quality. We had collections of like 3 books of a whole manga series and we would try to fill in the blanks as to what happened between books 2 and 17. It was harder and more expensive to ship things from Japan to the South, so we couldn't always order things, nor did we have the money to. Our anime conventions are small, usually dirty, and there are a lot more of those dudes who don't shower and carry around dakimakuras shamelessly.

In the West, totally different story. The anime conventions are HUGE, much higher quality, the cosplays are spectacular, and when you buy manga you can get the whole series and it doesn't always have a layer of grime on the cover.

THE BIGGEST DIFFERENCE FOR ME, is that there are a lot less Asian folks in the South compared to, say, California. So the racism, cultural appropriation, and all that freaky shit is shut down to a minimum. There are not as many insane weeb chicks in Cali claiming to be Japanese when they're clearly not (they just want to be an anime character in real life in all the wrong ways.) There are also less creepy fetishy dudes looking for girls to harass. Hail naw, they get thrown out by con staff, or me and the squad beat them up in the parking lot. That didn't happen in the south. There were just too many of them.

This excludes the anomaly that is Florida. Mega Con and all that is pretty legit. Florida, and by extension Texas, have the best anime conventions that aren't on the West coast.

SO BASICALLY, if you like anime in the US, and you're not from the West Coast, it's usually looked down upon. If you are from the West Coast, it's so much more normal. There are entire stores dedicated to Japanese goods, and they're not sparse! Go downtown in almost any Californian city, and they sell cool stuff from Japan. Even niche stuff. I once walked into a store that was completely dedicated to pastel kawaii goods, only to find out they had a rival shop down the street. That's not how it is out East AT ALL.

TL;DR If you like anime on the East Coast, you're a nerdy weirdo. If you like anime on the West Coast, it's commonplace.

EDIT: NYC and Orlando are exceptions. I also have no idea how it is in the Midwest, as I've never lived there.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 18, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> There's nothing wrong with liking anime and manga. People that dislike it usually haven't even watched it.



I used to watch anime and read manga when I was younger, and I enjoyed it very much. But I can't stand it anymore. I can certainly understand the appeal though.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 18, 2019)

Rimna said:


> I used to watch anime and read manga when I was younger, and I enjoyed it very much. But I can't stand it anymore. I can certainly understand the appeal though.


Just grew out of it or you just don't like what's currently out?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 18, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Just grew out of it or you just don't like what's currently out?



I guess both. But I think that it ultimate comes down to how much of my free time I'm willing to spend on it. I have other interests that take a higher priority.


----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 18, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> So anime fans on the East and West coasts of the US have WILDLY different experiences. East Coast anime fans have filthy comic shops with questionable patrons, and anime is very much looked down upon or misunderstood by the general public. West Coast anime fans have much cleaner comic shops, and because there are people who are FROM Japan and other Asian countries, the quality control is spectacular.



Just wondering, when did you move out from the east coast? I live in New York and I would say from my experiences at least, anime culture is not at all inaccessible if we discuss Brooklyn and Manhattan. This could involve some of the gentrification that's been going on around here. There are a couple of anime stores in the city and even a manga cafe now (I think the place is called Kinokuniya). In DUMBO, there's a Japanese nik-nak shop that sells figurines, models and other interesting stuff. I've met no shortage of people either who discuss anime and manga either. Hell, a few of my co-workers apparently watch Attack on Titan.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Apr 18, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> So anime fans on the East and West coasts of the US have WILDLY different experiences. East Coast anime fans have filthy comic shops with questionable patrons, and anime is very much looked down upon or misunderstood by the general public. West Coast anime fans have much cleaner comic shops, and because there are people who are FROM Japan and other Asian countries, the quality control is spectacular.
> I grew up out East and moved to the West. We took any anime we got as kids, regardless of quality. We had collections of like 3 books of a whole manga series and we would try to fill in the blanks as to what happened between books 2 and 17. It was harder and more expensive to ship things from Japan to the South, so we couldn't always order things, nor did we have the money to. Our anime conventions are small, usually dirty, and there are a lot more of those dudes who don't shower and carry around dakimakuras shamelessly.
> 
> In the West, totally different story. The anime conventions are HUGE, much higher quality, the cosplays are spectacular, and when you buy manga you can get the whole series and it doesn't always have a layer of grime on the cover.
> ...


I went to NYCC a couple of times and then when AnimeNYC became a thing I went the first year and cosplayed for my first time. Now AnimeNYC is getting bigger. There's one in Boston I'd love to go to someday. I never go into comic shops, I order everything online. I have never been to the west coast but my experience being on the east has never been horrible. Maybe we could use some more stuff (like Crunchyroll Expo, damn it). My purses and keys are loaded with charms and I get comments on them, as well as my tattoo (in the summer when it's showing). My husband and I were grocery shopping and the guy behind us noticed his Ouroboros tattoo from FMA and was so excited. I guess it just depends?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 18, 2019)

I still watch Dragon Ball Z, occasionally.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 18, 2019)

MosquitoBeest said:


> I went to NYCC a couple of times and then when AnimeNYC became a thing I went the first year and cosplayed for my first time. Now AnimeNYC is getting bigger. There's one in Boston I'd love to go to someday. I never go into comic shops, I order everything online. I have never been to the west coast but my experience being on the east has never been horrible. Maybe we could use some more stuff (like Crunchyroll Expo, damn it). My purses and keys are loaded with charms and I get comments on them, as well as my tattoo (in the summer when it's showing). My husband and I were grocery shopping and the guy behind us noticed his Ouroboros tattoo from FMA and was so excited. I guess it just depends?


Oh! NY is a completely different story! I forgot to include that state as having a high quality anime scene!
Honestly, I grew up in Virginia (also visited family in Pennsylvania multiple times a year), with friends from the Carolinas, Georgia, and Tennessee. Garbage anime scene in those states.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 18, 2019)

Italo Fox said:


> Just wondering, when did you move out from the east coast? I live in New York and I would say from my experiences at least, anime culture is not at all inaccessible if we discuss Brooklyn and Manhattan. This could involve some of the gentrification that's been going on around here. There are a couple of anime stores in the city and even a manga cafe now (I think the place is called Kinokuniya). In DUMBO, there's a Japanese nik-nak shop that sells figurines, models and other interesting stuff. I've met no shortage of people either who discuss anime and manga either. Hell, a few of my co-workers apparently watch Attack on Titan.


I forgot to include New York as having a good anime scene. I'm mostly talking about the states below. I moved from the East to the West a few years ago.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Apr 18, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> Oh! NY is a completely different story! I forgot to include that state as having a high quality anime scene!
> Honestly, I grew up in Virginia, with friends from the Carolinas, Georgia, and Tennessee. Garbage anime scene in those states.


AHHH, ok, now I see! With those states and into the South I can totally see things becoming sparse and considered "weird".


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 18, 2019)

Anime was never a mistake


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 18, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> I forgot to include New York as having a good anime scene. I'm mostly talking about the states below. I moved from the East to the West a few years ago.



From the Carolinas here and so true......and sad.


----------

